# 55gal. Drum Feeder Ideas?



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

You can buy 80 gallon drums. That will offer you more capacity. Are you looking for something like a stick agitator that the deer "bump" to drop corn? Why not just build a regular corn feeder with a battery and solar panel recharger.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

My dad owns a well drilling business. . anytime we replace a pressure tank at someones house, we convert them into feeders. With air out, you can take the top off(fiberglass ones, not metal ones) and take the air bladder out. . that is the fill lid. . on the other end you can take the fittings off and have a small feed out hole. Just used a round piece of plastic to mount a spinner to, and some small steel legs. . costs about $10 not including the spinner. . Check locally for well drillers, and talk to them. . there are a ton of different shapes and sizes, just make sure you get fiberglass ones as they have a bolt on lid! dont have any pics, but if I remember ill get some next week. .


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

I started using feeders this past summer. I ended up building 2 feeders for alot cheaper than I could have bought them, it took less than an hour to build each one and they have worked great. I was planning on fabricating a lid and leg brackets but ended up just buying them. 
You can get heavy duty 55 gallon plastic drums for free from places like dog kennels, animal hospitals, factories etc.
Any place that buys soap in bulk to clean floors etc. Pike
55 gallon drum = free
American Hunter photo cell feeder kit from Ebay = $20.50
American Hunter leg bracket kit from TSC = $15.00
American hunter stainless steel lid from TSC = $15.00
Three 7 foot stainless steel fence post's from Lowes = $24.00
Total = $74.50


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

taylor I see your from OH. Thats were my feeders are. I seriously recommend using a feeder kit because if you build a gravity feeder, the deer, raccoons and squirrels will empty your feeder in a couple of days. You will save a ton of $$ on corn and the feeder kit will pay for itself during the first month. Also dont use a solar panel because the ***** will tear it apart in just a few days, just buy 2 rechargable batteries. (so you have a fully charged battery to replace the one in the feeder kit) They will last a couple months before they need recharged.Pike


----------



## Captain1221 (Oct 26, 2009)

Cudorun - Man that 11th picture is an awesome buck! You get a chance to put your tag on him this year? Or anyone is your area?


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Sorry I don't have a better pic....but generally the same as other posted....however...I also make them out of 35 gallon Galvanized garbage cans (no rust)...:thumbs_up


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

if you are using plastic 55 gallon drums to make a lid just take a saw and cut just below were the barrel starts to connect to the top of the barrel(were it makes the transition from the main barrel to the top). after you cut the top off just flip it over and it fits as a lid. you can us tie-straps to hold it on. works great. My dad uses on for dog food and I use them for pop cans and other recycleables.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Cudorun said:


> I started using feeders this past summer. I ended up building 2 feeders for alot cheaper than I could have bought them, it took less than an hour to build each one and they have worked great. I was planning on fabricating a lid and leg brackets but ended up just buying them.
> You can get heavy duty 55 gallon plastic drums for free from places like dog kennels, animal hospitals, factories etc.
> Any place that buys soap in bulk to clean floors etc. Pike
> 55 gallon drum = free
> ...


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

captain & wsbark, click on the link, I just posted the story of this buck and alot more pics in another thread. Pike

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1189012


----------



## taylor14 (Nov 19, 2009)

*feeder*

Wow everyone! I just started this thread 2 days ago and just popped in today and dang. Thanks for the replys and ideas. I do like the idea of the feeder kit @ TSC. Yeah also that buck is a monster. Anyother photos or ideas here guys? I take it that these rechargable batteries are the 6V batteries not just some AAs or some Ds right. Im reffering to the spinner feeder ideas.


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

Taylor, Yes most feeder kits run on 6 volt batteries, you can get them at walmart for under $10.00 each as well as the charger. 
The cheapest place I found the feeder kits was on ebay but walmart has them pretty cheap aswell. The place I found the lids and leg brackets was at TSC., I didnt know you could buy them until I saw them there. The reason I bought a steel lid from tractor suppy (I was going to fabricate my own steel lid) is because squirrels will get on top of the feeder and sit there and chew holes in a plastic lid and also chew thru any bungy cord that you use to hold the lid in place. And once that happens all your feed will either be gone or ruined from moisture. Pike


----------



## taylor14 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Feeders*

Wow dude you have been a big help. Trial by error is the best method. So great luck with this buck your after. Ohio does produce some big *** bucks. Any other ideas out there! I do like this idea just want to see if anyone out there has managed to be crazy and do something different?


----------



## taylor14 (Nov 19, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

taylor, if you want a cheap setup, take a 55 gal drum and drill out 4- 1 to 2" holes right by the bottom all 90 degrees apart from each other.

Then set a square of plywood just bigger than the barrel as a platform. the corn will spill out a bit onto the platform. I keep mine on a couple cinder blocks to keep everything off the ground. should work pretty well, and its easy to make. Cut 4 holes and a square of plywood. bam, deer feeder.


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

I make my feeders similar to the one with the pics, except I use chain link fence top rail 3 feet long with about a 35 degree bend one foot from one end. Make 3 of these. Drill 5/16" holes near the ends of the long side of each and corresponding holes in the barrel so the bend near the bottom of the barrel and bends outward. 3 of these evenly spaced around the barrel. Then get three 5-7 foot sections of corner post for chain link fence. The top rail pieces should fit inside the corner post pieces without excessive slop, but a little is ok. The Corner post pieces go from the ground to the top rail pieces which are bolted to the feeder. Hope that makes sense, don't have any pics.

A really good timer is the On Time Silent but Deadly from Cabela's. It drops corn a grain at a time very quietly. That way the feeder doesn't attract attention from unwanted intruders, and doesn't scare the deer/hogs.

Or, you can take a different barrel and put an eye bolt through the upper part of the barrel, say 4-6" from the top one on each side. Put a nut and washer on each side inside and outside of the barrel. Suspend this with a rope/cable and pulley from a tree. I used a boat trailer winch to raise/lower it, and make a mounting bracket from a piece of steel channel about 8" wide, and fastened that to the tree with chain. Use good quality pulleys and rope(check working load), and if you have bears, you need to secure the winch handle, or the bears will lower it for you. With the Silent but deadly, it makes a "Corn Tree". Both work better with a funnel in the barrel.

Has anyone tried to heat the bottom of a barrel to make it funnel shaped without adding a funnel?

Slowhandstl


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

Here is what I did.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1067807


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 11, 2009)

Bought these for $50


----------



## Cudorun (Aug 4, 2009)

slowhandstl said:


> I
> 
> A really good timer is the On Time Silent but Deadly from Cabela's. It drops corn a grain at a time very quietly. That way the feeder doesn't attract attention from unwanted intruders, and doesn't scare the deer/hogs.
> 
> ...


How did the Silent But Deadly feeder kit work for you? I was going to try them last summer but seen some bad reviews. Thanks, Pike


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

Actually the one I have it made by Outdoor feeders. I think he sold the design to On Time. IF what the lady at On Time told me about the SBD is correct, then it will come on at a set time, then cycle on for X seconds every y minutes. The one I have comes on at daylight and cycles for x seconds every y minutes all day long. Doesn't seem to spook the deer like a spinner making racket, and doesn't attract the AH on the next lease who complains when he hears our feeders(on our lease). Also, amazingly, it is stingy on corn. The spot I put it in is really hard to get a 4 wheeler into. It's in the middle of a giant pine thicket on a oak ridge, and the pines are planted on terraced ground, so it's up down all the way there and back. I have a shot opportunity almost every time I go there, but haven't seen any decent bucks. They should thin the pines in the next couple of years, so that should make it easier to get in and out. Hope they don't cut the oaks.

I have several On Time Lifetime feeders and have had good luck with them, plus they fix them for shipping charges, and I can get parts locally. I've been using the same feeders for about 10 years. Had to replace a couple of spinners, and send one in to get it fixed.


Slowhandstl


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Varmit guard*

I made this guard out of some 1" x 1" wire, that I got at Lowe's. My feeders are timed feeders, but the ***** used to hang from it and spin the spinner plate, to dump corn.


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

*Anyone ever try one of these?*

A pennco feeder

A link to a guy that makes his own

http://www-personal.umich.edu/~jeffreym/dwf/pennco-plans.htm


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

FireMedic26 said:


> I made this guard out of some 1" x 1" wire, that I got at Lowe's. My feeders are timed feeders, but the ***** used to hang from it and spin the spinner plate, to dump corn.


can u give some dimensions I am building a feeder and want to build a guard


----------



## taylor14 (Nov 19, 2009)

*tt*

ttt


----------



## taylor14 (Nov 19, 2009)

*feeder*

Wait till you all see my project in action. its gonna be sweet. 55gal drum feeder. will post pics here in a few days


----------



## noljohn (Feb 27, 2010)

*pennco feeder*

Jovush 
I'm going to try and build one of these pennco feeders also. Not sure if you were able to download that whip program or not. I use firefox and was unable to download but when I used internet explorer it worked and I downloaded a plug-in for firefox and now I can use that to view the plans. Keep us posted on your build and I will do the same.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*deer feeder*

I use a 55 gallon plastic trash can with wheels and has a sealable lid. i cut a 3in hole in the bottom front side and insert a piece of pvc pipe in to the whole and let the pvc pipe stick out about 4 inches and fill the trash can up with corn or what other mixture you might want to use, the feeder works off of gravity, and it will hold a lot of product. works really well, i have had good success with it.


----------



## Gnagy (Jul 11, 2012)

I know this is a old thread but how would I fill the feeders being that high off the ground if I am in the brush?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Gnagy said:


> I know this is a old thread but how would I fill the feeders being that high off the ground if I am in the brush?


A winch attached to one of the legs with a pully system and some cable to the barrel and you just need to lower it to fill then crank it back up.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

This would only work obviously with the hanging from a tripod type. The ones on legs it would seem you need a ladder


----------



## lweingart (Oct 1, 2010)

taylor14 said:


> Wait till you all see my project in action. its gonna be sweet. 55gal drum feeder. will post pics here in a few days


where its at??


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Made mine out of ducting from my old job got the pieces for free then made lids and bottom from aluminum cutouts also got them for free from my job. Legs were alao free from local pump shops they are made if oump barrel. These feeders hold 500# of corn! Only cost is the tumer and paint! Will post up pics asap!


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

in for info


----------

